# Spray painting techniques???



## eric080 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello everyone, I purchased the Titan 440i several months ago, sprayed four different jobs; my problem is that I find too much paint going on the surfaces.....

I reduced my tips from 10 " to 6" and now down to 4" (217)... still too much! I leave my pressure at the min setting for spraying latex but no luck. Is it me or is it me??

eric:blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well its just you 
Well not saying what you are trying to spray leaves it harder to say. i am going to assume you are trying to spray trim. It takes a bit to learn how to spray properly. But here is what tips i use.
Trim 211, 311 for doors. 517 for ceilings and or walls. I keep meaning to try one of the wide 24's for spraying my ceilings. For trim a couple light coats are better than one heavy coat. Keep trying you will get it.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Keep in mind 
The larger the orifice with the same fan width, the greater
the volume of paint applied to the same area.
Conversely, the larger the fan width with the same orifice means the same
amount of material is being applied over a greater area.The result is less volume of paint per square inch.
In other words if you drop down in fan width you should also drop down in orifice size.​


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

It's you, you have to move as fast as the spray, if you don't your going to F-up..


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Bushdude said:


> It's you, you have to move as fast as the spray, if you don't your going to F-up..


man, it's hard to top such an eloquent response


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hello everyone, I purchased the Titan 440i several months ago, sprayed four different jobs; my problem is that I find too much paint going on the surfaces.....
> 
> I reduced my tips from 10 " to 6" and now down to 4" (217)... still too much! I leave my pressure at the min setting for spraying latex but no luck. Is it me or is it me??
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Guys, remember that I'm not a painter when I ask this question... be gentle... lol (People that use our products use a 541)

Isn't the problem that he needs a smaller orifice like a couple of people have suggested?


----------



## eric080 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I must agree that I am moving too slow and maybe the orifice is too large.... I have a 792 s.f. ceiling coming up soon and will go with the 517 tip. I can "practice" my techniques better then.

eric


----------



## eric080 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I must agree that I am moving too slow and maybe the orifice is too large.... I have a 792 s.f. ceiling coming up soon and will go with the 517 tip. I can "practice" my techniques better then.


----------



## eric080 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I must agree that I am moving too slow and maybe the orifice is too large.... I have a 792 s.f. ceiling coming up soon and will go with the 517 tip. I can "practice" my techniques better then.


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there an echo in here.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a pdf file which is a basic sprayer primer. Explains parts of a sprayer, tips, clean up, maintenance, etc etc. But it is put out by Graco, and is 1150kb, too big to attach here. Maybe Nathan can arrange somehow for me to post it.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Try attaching it now... I increased the limit for PDF files.


----------



## kennabs (Apr 18, 2007)

Prowall I would like a copy or your basic sparyer primer book could you send it to me email is [email protected]

Thanks
Tim


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Here it is...


----------



## rayzap (Aug 29, 2007)

Prolly just need to back up a little Im thinkin.I try to stay 1 to 1.5 feet away from surface being sprayed with airless goo. For oil trim I use from 209 to 413 tips. Sometimes I will carry couple tips in my pocket to switch out for varied surface. When priming walls or spraying ceilings I like a 621 tip.You need a big pump for that tip tho say at least a gallon a min sprayer. Took me a good year to feel comfortable spraying and years to feel really confident so be patient it will come. Altho I have witnessed guys been spraying for 10 yrs and I wouldnt let them paint my toe nails lol.


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

i use a 517 on ceilings with a course filter the white one, i used a 519 but i wasted more material it wasnt worth it... on trim i use a 310 or a blown out 310..lol, with a ultra fine filter the red one...and i spray everything 2 times wide open... so it dosent spatter.. I fine you have to move to fast to use a 312 on trim...youll ware yourself out by the time you finish the job..


----------



## Schnobie1 (Oct 2, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bushdude*
> _It's you, you have to move as fast as the spray, if you don't your going to F-up.._
> 
> ...


But it sure was worth a good laugh:jester:


----------



## art (Dec 22, 2007)

use a 413 tip


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Depends on what you are spraying. I own a 440 and when I get stuck painting now in new construction I use a 6:19 which gets the job done quick. If you are doing trim and doors with a with a ?:17 you are going to have problems. The first number is the fan size which means that 4 will make a 8" spray fan (just double the first number for fan size). It is the 2nd set of numbers that you should worry about 15 and up are for latex however I have used smaller numbers while still spraying latex.

I never use a airless for trim and doors (many do and that is absoluley fine), I personally love HVLP's for those finishes as I love how little overspray, material used and the finish comes out better. Airless is faster but causes a much bigger amount of overspray and cannot be easily controlled with a suction fan like HVLP.


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

With a properly set up airless with the correct tip and pressure setting you can almost eliminate over spray.208 or 210 ff tip works great on trim.


----------

